# قررت الانتحار وسارمي نفسي من الطابق العاشر



## fns (27 أغسطس 2008)

قفزت من الطابق العاشر


حياتي كلها مشاكل 
ليس لها حلول 
الإنتحارهو الحل الوحيد
سأقفز
وبالفعل قفزت

انه الطابق التاسع انه الزوج والزوجة السعيدان المعروفان في المبنى..... 
( انهم يتشاجرون)
لم يكونا سعيدين أبداً

انه الطابق الثامن
أليس هذا الشاب الضحوك المعروف في المبنى...؟!
انه يبكي بشدة ..
أنه يبكي

انه الطابق السابع
أليست هذه المرأة الأكثر نشاطاً في المبنى
ماذا تفعل
ما هذا الوجه الشاحب
وما كل هذه الأدوية
أنها تأخذ أدويتها...
تبدو مريضة جداً

انه الطابق السادس..
أليس هذا جارنا المهندس لقد تخرج منذ خمس سنوات
مازال يشترى سبع صحف يوميا ليبحث عن عمل !!

أنه الطابق الخامس
أنه جارنا العجوز
انه ينتظر أحد يزوره ويسأل عن أحوال انه ينتظر أولاده وبناته المتزوجون
ولكن بابه لم يدق يوماً !!
يبدو حزينا

انه الطابق الرابع
أليست هذه جارتنا الأنيقة الجميلة المبتسمة..!
انها تنظر إلى صورة زوجها الراحل منذ ثلاث سنين وتبكيه

قبل أن أقفز من المبنى اعتقدت بأنني الشخص الأكثر حزناً وبؤساً

الأن أدركت أن كل شخص لديه مشاكله وأحزانه الخاصة

وبعدما شاهدت كل هذا وجدت أنني في الحقيقة حزني وبؤسي لم يكن سيئاً على الإطلاق

الناس الذين رأيتهم وانا أقفز انهم ينظرون إلي الأن.......

لو كل منا فكر ان لغيره مصيبة أعظم من مصيبته
لكان سعيدا
فاحمد ربك 
هل وصلتكم الرسالة ؟؟

كيرو​


----------



## جيلان (27 أغسطس 2008)

*بجد موضوع تحفة
دايما مظبطنا بمواضيعك الروعة  fns
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## amjad-ri (27 أغسطس 2008)

*وصلت الفكرة  يا كيرو

و يا ريت الكل  يتانى قبل ان يفعل 

شئ  يكون قد سبب يندم عليه كل حياته

شكرا جزيلا  يامبدع  يا كيرو​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2008)

*موووضوع جمييييل يا كيرووو وحقيقى أن كل واحد بيشوووف ان مشاااكله  لا تحتمل وليس لها حل ويررى دائماً  غيره بدون هموم او مشاكل لانه ينظر لمن حوله نظره سطحيه ولا يعرف أن ما يعانيه رغم قسوووته قد يكوون أهون كثيراً مما يعانيه غيره ........ ميرررسى يا كيروو على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك. ​*


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع رائع بجد*
*شكرا اكتير اخى العزيز كيرو*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Moony34 (27 أغسطس 2008)

فكرة ممتازة وموضوع بديع جدا
شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

المهم جرالة حاجة لما وقع ؟​ 
ههههههههههههههه​ 
طبعا وصلتلنا الرسالة ​ 
فية مثل بيقول اللي يشوف بلاوي الناس تهون علية بلوتة​ 
نشكر ربنا على كل حال​ 
ميرسي على الموضوع الحلو​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2008)

*وصلتني الفكره يا كيرووو


وسعات كتير بحس بكده بس بيكون غصب عننا


بس رسالتك جميله جدااا ووصلت


مرسي ليك​*


----------



## yerigagarin (27 أغسطس 2008)

*الله ينور عليك يا كيروووو
فعلا الانسان لازم يهذب نفسه 
ويبعد عن الانانيه والذاتيه
ويفكر في الناس ويتواصل معاهم

شكرا لمجهودك الكريم
بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أغسطس 2008)

> لو كل منا فكر ان لغيره مصيبة أعظم من مصيبته
> لكان سعيدا
> فاحمد ربك
> هل وصلتكم الرسالة ؟؟


 
*اشكرك يا رب علي كل عطاياك لي*
*واشكرك لانك دايما معايا ومش سايبني مهما عملت*

*وميرسي يا كيرو بجد موضوعك جميل جدا وهادف*
*والرساله وصلت يا مان*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ناريمان (28 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع اكتر من رائع يا كيرو 

وصلت الرسالة طبعا 

ميرسي موضوع جميل وهادف 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## fns (29 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *بجد موضوع تحفة
> دايما مظبطنا بمواضيعك الروعة  fns
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



شكرا جيلان على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (29 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *وصلت الفكرة  يا كيرو
> 
> و يا ريت الكل  يتانى قبل ان يفعل
> 
> ...



شكرا اخى امجد على مرورك الجميل
وفعلا زى ما قلت الواحد لازم يتانى ولازم يفكر ويعرف ان الانتحار مش وسيلة
تخليه يخرج برة احزانه وهمومه 
شكرا مرة تانية اخى امجد على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (29 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *موووضوع جمييييل يا كيرووو وحقيقى أن كل واحد بيشوووف ان مشاااكله  لا تحتمل وليس لها حل ويررى دائماً  غيره بدون هموم او مشاكل لانه ينظر لمن حوله نظره سطحيه ولا يعرف أن ما يعانيه رغم قسوووته قد يكوون أهون كثيراً مما يعانيه غيره ........ ميرررسى يا كيروو على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك. ​*



الاجمل هو مشاركتك الجميلة اخت دونا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## meraa (29 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 أغسطس 2008)

*فعلا يا كيرو رسالتك فى منتهى الجمال 

ربنا يبارك عملك ووصلت الرسالة يباشا​*


----------



## *malk (29 أغسطس 2008)

_صح كلامك يا كيروو_
_ووصلت الرسالة يافندم_
_بجد موضوع روووعة_


----------



## fns (30 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع رائع بجد*
> *شكرا اكتير اخى العزيز كيرو*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



الاروع هو مرورك اخى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (30 أغسطس 2008)

moony34 قال:


> فكرة ممتازة وموضوع بديع جدا
> شكرا لتعب محبتك



شكرا اخى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (30 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> المهم جرالة حاجة لما وقع ؟​
> ههههههههههههههه​
> طبعا وصلتلنا الرسالة ​
> فية مثل بيقول اللي يشوف بلاوي الناس تهون علية بلوتة​
> ...



هو دلوقتى بخير اصله وقع على بلاستيك
فمحصلهوش حاجة
هههههههه
شكرا فراشة على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (30 أغسطس 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *وصلتني الفكره يا كيرووو
> 
> 
> وسعات كتير بحس بكده بس بيكون غصب عننا
> ...



الاجمل هو مرورك اخى مايكل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (30 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *الله ينور عليك يا كيروووو
> فعلا الانسان لازم يهذب نفسه
> ويبعد عن الانانيه والذاتيه
> ويفكر في الناس ويتواصل معاهم
> ...



شكرا اخى يورى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (30 أغسطس 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *اشكرك يا رب علي كل عطاياك لي*
> *واشكرك لانك دايما معايا ومش سايبني مهما عملت*
> 
> *وميرسي يا كيرو بجد موضوعك جميل جدا وهادف*
> ...



فعلا لازم الواحد يشكر ربنا على كل حاجة سواء كانت حلوة او وحشة
وميفكرش ان الانتحار هو الطريقة اللى اتخليها يهرب من احزانه
لازم يعرف ان تمسكنا بربنا وتاكدنا انه رحيم وانه قدير ان يعزينا
ويبعد عننا الهموم 
ربنا بيقول فى الكتاب المقدس تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم
لو كل واحد مسك فى ربنا اكيد احزانه وهمومه اتزول
شكرا نيفين على مشاركتك الجميلة
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا يا كيرو علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع   وعلي فكرة انا جتلي فترة كنت بفكر فيها في الانتحار  بس الي منعني رجائي وايماني بربنا  وفية ناس كتير بتيجي عليهم اللحظة دي بس فعلا اللي بيشوف هموم غيرة بيهون علية همومة
[COLO
R="Red"]ضاقت ولما استحكمتفرج حلقاتها ت وكنت اظنها لا تفرجاختك رجعا ليسوع*


----------



## beshoy+ (30 أغسطس 2008)

*بصراحه مش لاقي كلام أقولـــــــــــــــه
موضوع روعه*


----------



## fns (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ناريمان قال:


> *موضوع اكتر من رائع يا كيرو
> 
> وصلت الرسالة طبعا
> 
> ...



الاروع هو مرورك اختى ناريمان
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (1 سبتمبر 2008)

meraa قال:


> موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك ​



الاجمل هو مرورك اختى ميرا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (1 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *فعلا يا كيرو رسالتك فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> ربنا يبارك عملك ووصلت الرسالة يباشا​*



الاجمل هو مرورك اختى
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (1 سبتمبر 2008)

keky قال:


> _صح كلامك يا كيروو_
> _ووصلت الرسالة يافندم_
> _بجد موضوع روووعة_



شكرا اختى كيكى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك اختى


----------



## fns (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخواتى على مروركم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## dodi lover (16 سبتمبر 2008)

روووعة يا كيرو 

ميرسى ليك على الموضوع​


----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> روووعة يا كيرو
> 
> ميرسى ليك على الموضوع​



الاروع هو مرورك اخى دودى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## وجه الملاك (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*بعطيك العافية يا اخي ع الموضوع الرائع 
وفعلا الحياه لازم نعيشها بحلاوتها وبمشاكلها 
والانتحار مش حل لمشاكلك .. وانما هو هروب 
وعشان هيك الله حرم الانتحار .. لانك بتقتل نفسك وتنهي حياتك..
والله اللي بيحي ويميت .. وهو انعم علينا بخلقنا وعلينا الحفاظ عليها 
لا انا نقتلها وننتحر .. ونضع السبب بالمشاكل ..
ولله في حكمه شئوون ..


بارك الله فيك مرة تانية اخي ..​*


----------



## fns (18 سبتمبر 2008)

وجه الملاك قال:


> *بعطيك العافية يا اخي ع الموضوع الرائع
> وفعلا الحياه لازم نعيشها بحلاوتها وبمشاكلها
> والانتحار مش حل لمشاكلك .. وانما هو هروب
> وعشان هيك الله حرم الانتحار .. لانك بتقتل نفسك وتنهي حياتك..
> ...



الاروع هو مرورك اخى ومشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## monmooon (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*,وصلت الفكرة ياكيروا بجد موضوعك جميل نتمني المزيد*


----------



## fns (18 سبتمبر 2008)

monmooon قال:


> *,وصلت الفكرة ياكيروا بجد موضوعك جميل نتمني المزيد*



الاجمل هو مرورك اختى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

*قفزت من الطابق العاشر 
حياتى كلها مشاكل 
ليس لها حلول
الانتحار هو الحل الوحيد
ساقفز
وبالفعل قفزت


ان الطابق التاسع
 انه الزوج والزوجة السعيدان المعروفان في المبنى (انهم يتشاجرون)
لم يكونا سعيدين ابدا



انه الطابق التامن
اليس هذا الشاب الضحوك المعروف فى المبنى ..!!
انه يبكى شدة 
يبكى



انه الطابق السابع
اليست هذه المراة اكثر نشاطا في المبنى
ماذا تفعل
ما هذا الوجه الشاحب
وما كل هذه الادويه 
انها تاخذ ادويتها ..
تبدو مريضة جدااا



انه الطابق السادس
اليس هذا جارنا المهندس لقد تخرج من خمس سنوات
مازال يشترى سبع صحف يوميا ليبحث عن عمل



انه الطابق الخامس
انه جارنا العجوز
انه ينتظر احد يزوره ويسال عن احواله انه ينتظر اولاده وبناته المتزوجون
ولكن بابه لم يدق يوما!!!
يبدو حزيناا



انه الطابق الرابع
اليست هذه جارتنا الانيقة الجميلة المبتسمة!!
انها تنظر الى صورة زوجها الراحل منذ تلات سنوات وتبكيه



قبل ان اقفز من المبنى اعتقد باننى الشخص الاكثر حزنا وبؤسا
الان ادركت ان كل شخص لديه مشاكله واحزنه الخاصة 


وبعدما شاهدت كل هذا وجدت اننى في الحقيقة حزنى وبؤسي
لم يكن سيئا على الاطلاق
الناس الذين رايتهم وانا اقفز انهم ينظرون الى الان .........




لو كل منا فكر ان لغيره مصيبة اعظم من مصيبته!!!!!
لكان سعيدااا
فشكر ربك



هل وصلتكم الرساله؟؟؟؟


منقول*​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

_طيب ممكن تستنى شويه فى الدور الرابع بس نجيب حاجه نلقطك عليها
حقيقى موضوع روعه
وعلى رأى المثل (اللى يشوف بلاوى الناس تهون عليه بلوته)
ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع




​_​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

قصه جميله بجد ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

فعلا اللى يشوف بلاوى الناس تهون عليه بلوته ​


----------



## vetaa (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

*صح الكلام*

*بس انا قولت يا شيخه ناوية تنتحرى*
*وتريحينا يوووووووووه قصدى تزعلينا*

*ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع*
*من بعد الغيبه دى كلها*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

*جميييييييييل اوى يا مرمر الموضوع ده بجد تسلم ايدك بس انا كان نفسى اعرف فى ايه فى ال3 ادوار الاخيرة ميرسى ياعسل على الموضوع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

وصلت يا مرمور الرساله
تسلمى ياحبيبتى موضوعك جميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر
الرساله وصلت 
مرسىىىىىى ياباشا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

*و فى النهاية نطلب من ادارة الحى انها تهد العمارة دى بالكامل افضل
هههههههههههههههه

لا بجد موضوع مفيد جداً

شكرا يا أ فندم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



> لو كل منا فكر ان لغيره مصيبة اعظم من مصيبته!!!!!
> لكان سعيدااا
> فشكر ربك
> 
> ...


*اكييييييد وصلت ميرررسى يا مرموره على الموضوع الحلو ده وربنا معاكى يا قمررررر .​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _طيب ممكن تستنى شويه فى الدور الرابع بس نجيب حاجه نلقطك عليها
> حقيقى موضوع روعه
> وعلى رأى المثل (اللى يشوف بلاوى الناس تهون عليه بلوته)
> ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع
> ...



*هههههههه شكلك كده ياتونى الله واعلم بتحب الخير للناس :11azy:

شكرااااااا يافندم لمرورك ونورت الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



moviemaker قال:


> قصه جميله بجد ربنا يباركك



*شكراااااا ياموفى ونورت الموضوع *​


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

*موضوع جميل قوي يا مرمر *
*تسلم ايدك *
*وصلت الرساله بالبريد المستعجل*​


----------



## Kiril (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

و بعدين...................
خبطت الارض و لا لسه؟؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



ميرنا قال:


> فعلا اللى يشوف بلاوى الناس تهون عليه بلوته ​



*صحيح المثل ده فعلاااااااااا :11azy:

نورتى يا ميرنا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



vetaa قال:


> *صح الكلام*
> 
> *بس انا قولت يا شيخه ناوية تنتحرى*
> *وتريحينا يوووووووووه قصدى تزعلينا*
> ...



*ههههههههه

نيتك وحشة يابت يافيتا :11azy:

لا مش هريحك بقى :t30::t30:

ميرسى يا حبيبتى ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

موشوع قيم ومعبر
شكرا" اخت مرمر
سلام المسيح​


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

*كل انسان لايرى غير نفسه
من بداية الخليقة نظر قايين لنفسه فقط وقتل 
و يعقوب وامراءة لوط واخوات يوسف وووووووو
اما الرب يسوع علمنا كيف تحب الرب الهك وكيف تحب الاخر فى وصيتين : *
*
36 يا معلّم اية وصية هي العظمى في الناموس . 37 فقال له يسوع تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل
فكرك. 38 هذه هي الوصية الاولى والعظمى . 39 والثانية مثلها . تحب قريبك كنفسك . 40 بهاتين الوصيتين يتعلق الناموس كله والانبياء*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*

موضوع هادف ورائع ذات مغزي اروع
والرساله وصلت يا جميل 
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



bent el3dra قال:


> *جميييييييييل اوى يا مرمر الموضوع ده بجد تسلم ايدك بس انا كان نفسى اعرف فى ايه فى ال3 ادوار الاخيرة ميرسى ياعسل على الموضوع​*



*هههه ايه الفضول ده يابت :11azy:

حاضر هأبقى أطقسلك 30:

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر  *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



swety koky girl قال:


> وصلت يا مرمور الرساله
> تسلمى ياحبيبتى موضوعك جميل​



*طيب الحمدلله انها وصلت 30:

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر
> الرساله وصلت
> مرسىىىىىى ياباشا على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*نشكررر ربنا انها وصلت يا كوكو 30:

نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *و فى النهاية نطلب من ادارة الحى انها تهد العمارة دى بالكامل افضل
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا بجد موضوع مفيد جداً
> ...



*ههههه حل كويس بردوا يا رووكى :hlp:

نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



dona nabil قال:


> *اكييييييد وصلت ميرررسى يا مرموره على الموضوع الحلو ده وربنا معاكى يا قمررررر .​*



*شكراااااااا لمرورك يا دونا 

نورتى الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل قوي يا مرمر *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *وصلت الرساله بالبريد المستعجل*​



*شكراااااااا لمرورك يا ميرو

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> و بعدين...................
> خبطت الارض و لا لسه؟؟؟؟



*لالا لسه 30:

نورت الموضوع ياكيرو *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



كليمو قال:


> موشوع قيم ومعبر
> شكرا" اخت مرمر
> سلام المسيح​



*شكراااااااا لمرورك أستاذ كليم 

نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



رؤوف حبيب قال:


> *كل انسان لايرى غير نفسه
> من بداية الخليقة نظر قايين لنفسه فقط وقتل
> و يعقوب وامراءة لوط واخوات يوسف وووووووو
> اما الرب يسوع علمنا كيف تحب الرب الهك وكيف تحب الاخر فى وصيتين : *
> ...



*شكراااااااا للأضافة الرائعة يا رؤوف

نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع هادف ورائع ذات مغزي اروع
> والرساله وصلت يا جميل
> وربنا يباركك​



*شكراااااااا لمرورك يا نيفين

نورتى الموضوع *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسي من الطابق العاشر!*



vetaa قال:


> *صح الكلام*
> 
> *بس انا قولت يا شيخه ناوية تنتحرى*
> *وتريحينا يوووووووووه قصدى تزعلينا*
> ...



*no comment​*


----------



## sony_33 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

قفزت من الطابق العاشر


حياتي كلها مشاكل
ليس لها حلول
الإنتحارهو الحل الوحيد
سأقفز
وبالفعل قفزت

انه الطابق التاسع انه الزوج والزوجة السعيدان المعروفان في المبنى.....
( انهم يتشاجرون)
لم يكونا سعيدين أبداً

انه الطابق الثامن
أليس هذا الشاب الضحوك المعروف في المبنى...؟!
انه يبكي بشدة ..
أنه يبكي

انه الطابق السابع
أليست هذه المرأة الأكثر نشاطاً في المبنى
ماذا تفعل
ما هذا الوجه الشاحب
وما كل هذه الأدوية
أنها تأخذ أدويتها...
تبدو مريضة جداً

انه الطابق السادس..
أليس هذا جارنا المهندس لقد تخرج منذ خمس سنوات
مازال يشترى سبع صحف يوميا ليبحث عن عمل !!

أنه الطابق الخامس
أنه جارنا العجوز
انه ينتظر أحد يزوره ويسأل عن أحوال انه ينتظر أولاده وبناته المتزوجون
ولكن بابه لم يدق يوماً !!
يبدو حزينا

انه الطابق الرابع
أليست هذه جارتنا الأنيقة الجميلة المبتسمة..!
انها تنظر إلى صورة زوجها الراحل منذ ثلاث سنين وتبكيه

قبل أن أقفز من المبنى اعتقدت بأنني الشخص الأكثر حزناً وبؤساً

الأن أدركت أن كل شخص لديه مشاكله وأحزانه الخاصة

وبعدما شاهدت كل هذا وجدت أنني في الحقيقة حزني وبؤسي لم يكن سيئاً على الإطلاق

الناس الذين رأيتهم وانا أقفز انهم ينظرون إلي الأن.......

لو كل منا فكر ان لغيره مصيبة أعظم من مصيبته
لكان سعيدا
فاشكر ربك
هل وصلتكم الرسالة ؟؟
منقول:smi411:​


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

موضوع جميل فى عرضه وهدفه خير مرشد
اشكرا جدا


----------



## sony_33 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

شكرا يا صديقى على مرورك
 وربنا يحميك​


----------



## rana1981 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

*موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## sony_33 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

شكرا يارنا
دايما رافعة معتوياتى​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

موضوع خطير فعلا  كل واحد مننا عندما ينظر الى مشاكله بيفكر انه الوحيد فى الدنيا دى اللى حزين لكن كل الناس عندها مشاكل وعلى رأى المثل (اللى يشوف بلوة غيرة تهون عليه بلوته )دا مثل عندنا فى مصر بنقوله لانفسنا عند الوقوع فى المشاكل او بنقوله لغيرنا عندما يقعون هم فى المشاكل


----------



## sameh7610 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

*الرساله وصلت يا باشا

ميرسى اوووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

من يهرب من الضيق يهرب من الرب 
شكرا اخى موضوع رائع 
واشكرك  يارب على كل النعم الغير المحصاة التى تعطيهانى الانسان غير مستحق تلك المحبة العظيمة اشكرك


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

*بحيك علي الموضوع الجميل يا سوني *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## sony_33 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

شكرا يا احبائى
 والله فى عونكم دائما​


----------



## ارووجة (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

*ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل اخي*
*ربنا معك ^_^*


----------



## sony_33 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

شكرا يا اختى وربنا يقويكى​


----------



## وليم تل (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

شكرا سنى
على الموضوع الرائع ذو المغزى الاروع
ودمت بود​


----------



## sony_33 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسارمى نفسى من الدور العاشر*

شكرا يا وليم على مرورك الكريم​


----------



## +نشأت+ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*قررت الانتحار وسأرمى نفسى من الطابق العاشر*


قفزت من الطابق العاشر


حياتي كلها مشاكل 
ليس لها حلول 
الإنتحارهو الحل الوحيد
سأقفز
وبالفعل قفزت

انه الطابق التاسع انه الزوج والزوجة السعيدان المعروفان في المبنى..... 
( انهم يتشاجرون)
لم يكونا سعيدين أبداً

انه الطابق الثامن
أليس هذا الشاب الضحوك المعروف في المبنى...؟!
انه يبكي بشدة ..
أنه يبكي

انه الطابق السابع
أليست هذه المرأة الأكثر نشاطاً في المبنى
ماذا تفعل
ما هذا الوجه الشاحب
وما كل هذه الأدوية
أنها تأخذ أدويتها...
تبدو مريضة جداً

انه الطابق السادس..
أليس هذا جارنا المهندس لقد تخرج منذ خمس سنوات
مازال يشترى سبع صحف يوميا ليبحث عن عمل !!

أنه الطابق الخامس
أنه جارنا العجوز
انه ينتظر أحد يزوره ويسأل عن أحوال انه ينتظر أولاده وبناته المتزوجون
ولكن بابه لم يدق يوماً !!
يبدو حزينا

انه الطابق الرابع
أليست هذه جارتنا الأنيقة الجميلة المبتسمة..!
انها تنظر إلى صورة زوجها الراحل منذ ثلاث سنين وتبكيه

قبل أن أقفز من المبنى اعتقدت بأنني الشخص الأكثر حزناً وبؤساً

الأن أدركت أن كل شخص لديه مشاكله وأحزانه الخاصة

وبعدما شاهدت كل هذا وجدت أنني في الحقيقة حزني وبؤسي لم يكن سيئاً على الإطلاق

الناس الذين رأيتهم وانا أقفز انهم ينظرون إلي الأن.......

لو كل منا فكر ان لغيره معاناه أعظم من معاناته
لكان سعيدا
فاحمد ربك 
هل وصلتكم الرسالة ؟؟







​


----------



## youhnna (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسأرمى نفسى من الطابق العاشر*

*موضوع جميل نشات
ربنا يبارك حياتك
بس السؤال انت ونازل من العاشر كنت نازل بالبطء دة عشان تاخد بالك من سكان الادوار؟
هههههههههههههه
فعلا اللى يشوف بلاوى غيرة تهون عليه بلاويه*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسأرمى نفسى من الطابق العاشر*

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل يا نشأت 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
على ماافتكر اننى قرات هذا الموضوع من قبل


----------



## +نشأت+ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسأرمى نفسى من الطابق العاشر*



youhnna قال:


> *موضوع جميل نشات*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> *بس السؤال انت ونازل من العاشر كنت نازل بالبطء دة عشان تاخد بالك من سكان الادوار؟*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *فعلا اللى يشوف بلاوى غيرة تهون عليه بلاويه*


*تشرفت بمرورك أخى الحبيب*
*كاتب الموضوع لم ينتحر*
*ولكنه بيحذر كل من فى ضيقة ويفكرفى الإنتحار*
*الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## +نشأت+ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: قررت الانتحار وسأرمى نفسى من الطابق العاشر*



tota love قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل يا نشأت
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> على ماافتكر اننى قرات هذا الموضوع من قبل


*شكرا ًلمرورك المشجع*
*وشكرا ًلأنك قرأتى الموضوع مرة أخرى*
*الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اللى يشوف بلاوى الناس تهون عليه بلوته

هههههههههههههههههه

بجد موضوع رائع

شكرا ليك


----------

